# Help, please! again...



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm writing another set of program notes, but the performers who gave me their programme are making my life extremely difficult. So: question: I know that Stravinsky arranged the Rite of Spring for piano, 4 hands. 
What I urgently need to know is if he arranged it for 2 pianos as well, or if the arrangment for 4 hands actually stands for 2 pianos and not two performers on 1 piano!!! If I had time on my hands I would do the proper research and I would find it, after an hour or so. But time I don't have. 

Please help...


----------

